# 911 sick frog



## Alex007 (Apr 15, 2007)

I have a pumilio that I notice through the weeks that was losing some weight and did not think about to much since I thought it was because I moved it to a new home and thought maybe It was a bit stressed. Any how today I realize that It was having some seizure like symtoms and when I reached to see and picked it upit let me. Not the usual reaction from this frog as usually it would try to run. So after looking over him and diagnose his body he would appear good again and seamed
ok does anybody know if this frog is sick and need of medication? I did have a heating problem last night when I came home from work the temperature in my thermometer read 60 degrees. I dont know if this played a role on the frog acting like that but all day it seem at times ok and at other times sick. Can anybody give me a clue of what is happening to this frog and if it is going to die or get better? Thanks Alex


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

It is impossible to tell if a frog is sick from that short of a description (and sometimes even through a verbal description at all). Frogs are wild animals, and as such they won't show signs of being sick until very late in the progression of the disease process.

It is possible that the losing weight was due to stress from a tank change, and it is also possible that it has a parasite. I would recommend having a fecal checked. "Seizure-like symptoms", if due to a true seizure could signify a calcium/vitamin related issue.

However - if the temps only got down to 60 - I don't think that would be a problem. My frog room will hit lows of 60 in the winter (although the tanks are warmer) - and none of my frogs have suffered from it. It is possible that if the frog was already stressed from another problem that a low of 60 could have made it worse, but of the possibilities, I think it is the least likely.

As to whether it is going to die or get better - that depends on how you handle the situation. If the frog is skinny, and not eating, I would recommend soaks in Amphibian Ringers, and possibly some calcium gluconate - both for the energy (glucose) as well as the calcium given the seizures. For more info, check out the Emergency Supportive Care Sheet. This will not cure anything, but it may help to hold the frog over until you can consult with a vet and have a fecal done.

Good luck.



Alex007 said:


> I have a pumilio that I notice through the weeks that was losing some weight and did not think about to much since I thought it was because I moved it to a new home and thought maybe It was a bit stressed. Any how today I realize that It was having some seizure like symtoms and when I reached to see and picked it upit let me. Not the usual reaction from this frog as usually it would try to run. So after looking over him and diagnose his body he would appear good again and seamed
> ok does anybody know if this frog is sick and need of medication? I did have a heating problem last night when I came home from work the temperature in my thermometer read 60 degrees. I dont know if this played a role on the frog acting like that but all day it seem at times ok and at other times sick. Can anybody give me a clue of what is happening to this frog and if it is going to die or get better? Thanks Alex


----------



## Alex007 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Hello*

Thanks Oz I followed some info that you gave me and the frog is doing a lot better. I bought some clear pedialyte and put it in some cut out foam container with some Reptical and the frog is started to eat. I still want to get a fecal done so hopefully it is nothing serious. I could not take the frog to the Hospital because everthing was close on Sunday and I could not find a amphibian clinic around my area. I found one to go to today so I am going to take the frog tm morning. Thanks for the info. Alex


----------

